
SpaceX releases new footage of last month’s rocket landing - snowy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANv5UfZsvZQ&feature=youtu.be
======
netinstructions
If you haven't been following SpaceX since this landing, they're planning on
doing a static fire of this returned first stage as soon as Thursday[1]. Then
it'll probably end up in a museum somewhere - they won't attempt to fly this
one.

Their next few launches (the first could be as soon as this Sunday Jan 17)[2]
will probably involve landing attempts on a barge in the ocean since they are
launching heavier satellites and won't have enough fuel to boost all the way
back to land.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/flatoday_jdean/status/687284449151709184](https://twitter.com/flatoday_jdean/status/687284449151709184)

[2]
[http://www.americaspace.com/?p=90612](http://www.americaspace.com/?p=90612)

